# Giant Shamrock at M50 Ballymun Junction



## stuart (20 Jun 2007)

Does anyone know what this is?

It looke like a hedge maze from the shadows but I cannot find anything on google for what it really is

I found it on google earth looking at the area and it just jumped out

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/download.php?Number=120717&t=k&om=1

You may have to zoom out so you can see it

BTW, this is not a hoax (by me at least) I just stumbled accross it

I have never heard of it at all
Has anyone any more info

I am going to try and have a look at it later as I only live around the corner

Stuart


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jun 2007)

And its not even Paddy's Day


----------



## stuart (21 Jun 2007)

Spoke to one of the nearby residents and appatently but not confirmed it is a bush maze alright

But it is on private land and surroundend by a fence so that is maybe all I'm going to find out about it

Still intrigueing though


----------



## Fingalian (21 Jun 2007)

Must be where the Roma are hiding out!


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

Fingalian said:


> Must be where the Roma are hiding out!



Maybe its where Edward Scissorhands lives ? or maybe he rents from the Roma ?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Legend has it the _Ballymun Minotaur_ lives there. He is part bull. A bit like this thread.


----------



## Purple (21 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Legend has it the _Ballymun Minotaur_ lives there. He is part bull. A bit like this thread.


 A Minotaur in Ballyer? He must be hiding there!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Actually the locals just call him _Mino_.


----------



## Purple (21 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Actually the locals just call him _Mino_.


 ... or Mr. Taur if he's angry with them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jun 2007)

Purple said:


> A Minotaur in *Ballyer*? He must be hiding there!


 
Never heard Ballymun called Ballyer.  Thought it referred to Ballyfermot only.  But then being a Dub what would I know.


----------



## eggerb (21 Jun 2007)

sueellen said:


> Never heard Ballymun called Ballyer. Thought it referred to Ballyfermot only. But then being a Dub what would I know.


Agree - should it not be "The Mun"?


----------



## car (21 Jun 2007)

Mrs Cars mate is from the flats, when Mrs Car had baby car number 2 on the hip one day, I heard the position referred to by her mate as "the ballymun slant".


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

car said:


> when Mrs Car had baby car number 2 on the hip


----------



## car (21 Jun 2007)

Oh give over, you [broken link removed] what Im talking about.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

No - otherwise I wouldn't have asked. Never heard the expression "on the hip" before and wondered if it was some sort of slang or something.

Why does that woman have an upside down alien head on her mon pubis?


----------



## stuart (22 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Legend has it the _Ballymun Minotaur_ lives there. He is part bull. A bit like this thread.


 

You were my last hope Clubman,I though you would known the answer since I can't find anyone else that does

Stuart


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

I just hope it's not _Shamrock Rovers _staking some sort of claim to _Bohs'_ imminent new stomping ground out at _Harristown_!


----------



## stuart (22 Jun 2007)

It's the closest any sham will get to having home for while yet

Stuart


----------

